# Corals & Domestic Flights



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone can chime in?

I was planning to visit a friend in Calgary an he wants me to bring him some z's & p's.

The flight is an Air Canada Flight.

Can someone chime in on the legality of bring corals in your suitcase or carry on?

Thanks!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No way on your carry on.
there are fluid restrictions for carry on,
plus not knowing what you have will make them more nervous.
Legally you can transport the corals as your not crossing a border.
just send by cargo.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Use fedex shipping and buy insulated boxes from uline.ca


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok so carry on is a nono but in your luggage is ok. 

I just want to know cause I can kill two birds with one love rock lol


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can check in a box as check in baggage( you are entitle for one pc), for additional pc of check in luggage, if I am not wrong you pay $25 a pc.
You should check with the airline to confirm.
You are not permitted to carry, in check in luggage, illegal items, such as weapons, etc.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would inform them ahead of time since there are colder parts of the cargo and you need to tell them you have live animal


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I need to call Air Canada


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a pilot with AC and you'll need to check that in, they will confiscate the liquid at security.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm not looking to doing anything illegal. I will declare what I have of course I just wondered if could have brought on the plane as carryon for temperature reasons.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Aren't you illegal?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Yeah I'm not looking to doing anything illegal. I will declare what I have of course I just wondered if could have brought on the plane as carryon for temperature reasons.


No way with any item with so much water they are going to permit.
Gone are the days you can carry live fish in your carry on luggage, on board.
The only way is to check in as baggage, packed in syro form box. Have fragile sticker on it and state, keep warm, that is the best you can do.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

would there be any issues having heat packs in the styrofoam box?



> Aren't you illegal?


Only on Friday to Sunday


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

aquatic_expressions said:


> would there be any issues having heat packs in the styrofoam box?
> 
> I do not think so...


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Aren't you illegal?


Then you found yourself a company.Just Kidding!!!!


----------

